# Galaxy Nexus Plus?



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anybody read or seen this?

http://androidandme.com/2012/01/devices/refreshed-galaxy-nexus-plus-with-faster-cpu-and-improved-camera-on-the-way/

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

yea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not so worried about it. Guessing its sprints version. Oh well what can we do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I'm not so worried about it. Guessing its sprints version. Oh well what can we do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I'm hoping that as well. Just have a bad taste in my mouth as I just bought a Transformer Prime and Asus has already announced a new version with a 1080p screen to be released soonish. Meh.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## el-bori (Aug 19, 2011)

I would hate it but I don't really play many games anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I'm hoping that as well. Just have a bad taste in my mouth as I just bought a Transformer Prime and Asus has already announced a new version with a 1080p screen to be released soonish. Meh.
> 
> If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button
> 
> Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


Ouch. Yea. I can relate to that. Lol. I brought moto phones and they usually get replace within a month. 
I'm happy with the nexus so I'm not really into geek wars with the gpu this and that. 
Love the screen. Its plenty fast enough for me to run anything. I don't do simulators games on phone since I could get a PSP or whatsoever for that.

I am thinking about the slll looks like a promising hardware and all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Honestly, I bought my GN for the OS, and not so much for tha hardware. I don't care what sprint gets, I'm just glad to have a nexus on verizon.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Honestly, I bought my GN for the OS, and not so much for tha hardware. I don't care what sprint gets, I'm just glad to have a nexus on verizon.


+1 sprints network is Terrible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't think this is true, even if it is, I think it would be for Sprint and not Verizon so I really wouldn't mind.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Honestly, I bought my GN for the OS, and not so much for tha hardware. I don't care what sprint gets, I'm just glad to have a nexus on verizon.


What he said  this phone will be plenty for me until my next eligible upgrade in October 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nadebac (Dec 23, 2011)

I found this a couple hours ago through nenamark2 testing AOKP21 with Franco's latest kernel.
Sent my thoughts onto Droid-Life.com as to the OMAP 4470 possibility and figured could be Sprint since it was advertising leak showed 1.5GHz.

Crazy how this find and idea took off!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha don't get me wrong, I am absolutely in love with my GNex. And I would much rather have this device on Verizon than a slightly better device on Sprint. I just hope this isn't the same kind of deal as the RAZR/Maxx. That would suck if it was.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

makes me a little mad but I'ts not that big of a deal, we'll see when it comes out, I have anther upgrade in april so....


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

No at Google.com/nexus it says sprints version will have 1.2ghz processor I trust Google's site more than that one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> No at Google.com/nexus it says sprints version will have 1.2ghz processor I trust Google's site more than that one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah same here. Don't really care that much but still a bit lame if it is true.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

el-bori said:


> I would hate it but I don't really play many games anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, but that upgraded GPU will help tremendously for Live Wallpaper. Something I adore but can't use on this phone yet


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Yeah, but that upgraded GPU will help tremendously for Live Wallpaper. Something I adore but can't use on this phone yet


? What live wallpaper are you running? Running fine here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> ? What live wallpaper are you running? Running fine here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Don't get me wrong, there are some wallpapers that can handle well but Live Wallpapers like THIS slow the phone down even with a lot of butter. Of course that's a lot of rendering, but just look at those colors and effects!!!


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

It does suck if they come out with a upgraded Nexus so soon. I felt bad for the people that bought the first RAZR and then for Moto to come out with the MAXX. I never was too keen on Motorola, but now, it just makes them look worse in my eyes.

But, I am also fine with the current Nexus. It does everything I need to pretty well, great developer community, and on a better network. I usually like to change out devices after a while, but the Nexus is something I wouldn't mind sticking with for 2 years.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Don't get me wrong, there are some wallpapers that can handle well but Live Wallpapers like THIS slow the phone down even with a lot of butter. Of course that's a lot of rendering, but just look at those colors and effects!!!


Man that looks awesome hahhahaha. Trying it now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Man that looks awesome hahhahaha. Trying it now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yeah I know lol So worth the 2 dollars


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Don't get me wrong, there are some wallpapers that can handle well but Live Wallpapers like THIS slow the phone down even with a lot of butter. Of course that's a lot of rendering, but just look at those colors and effects!!!


runs fine on my Gnex


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

It just really screws the consumer. It's bad business for Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> It just really screws the consumer. It's bad business for Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Why? Verizon isn't the one making the phones they just sell them. Actually, it's good business for Verizon as it allows them to rehype a new device which I'm sure a few people will pay ETF for and new people will look at the specs and want it.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Why? Verizon isn't the one making the phones they just sell them. Actually, it's good business for Verizon as it allows them to rehype a new device which I'm sure a few people will pay ETF for and new people will look at the specs and want it.


Totally accurate. I just hate the fact that the window for improved devices is shortening considerably. I mean, its to be expected, but it still sucks haha.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Only gonna care if its an 8mp camera... that's all. IMHO I won't buy anything but nexus. In am hoping moto makes the next nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> Only gonna care if its an 8mp camera... that's all. IMHO I won't buy anything but nexus. In am hoping moto makes the next nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Just out of sheer curiosity, why do you hope moto makes the next nexus?

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Verizon KNEW that a better sprint version is coming. Verizon has the sway on Samsung that wasn't used.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Verizon KNEW that a better sprint version is coming. Verizon has the sway on Samsung that wasn't used.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You knew a better device was coming also so why didn't you wait?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Eli said:


> It does suck if they come out with a upgraded Nexus so soon. I felt bad for the people that bought the first RAZR and then for Moto to come out with the MAXX. I never was too keen on Motorola, but now, it just makes them look worse in my eyes.
> 
> But, I am also fine with the current Nexus. It does everything I need to pretty well, great developer community, and on a better network. I usually like to change out devices after a while, but the Nexus is something I wouldn't mind sticking with for 2 years.


Razr? I dont feel bad for them. At all. What about bionic people? Thy got waaaaaay more screwed. And the charge? Atrix? No ics. Forgotten... pfft. Razr. Gimme a break. Its a battery. Woop e dooo.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity, why do you hope moto makes the next nexus?
> 
> If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button
> 
> Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


they generally have the best build quality and radios.

I hope once the google purchase of mmi becomes official google flex's its muscles and makes the Moto radios standard on all android devices going forth but thats a pipe dream


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Razr? I dont feel bad for them. At all. What about bionic people? Thy got waaaaaay more screwed. And the charge? Atrix? No ics. Forgotten... pfft. Razr. Gimme a break. Its a battery. Woop e dooo.


The Bionic people did get it worse. The phone took way too long to come out, and then when it did, the RAZR was announced. The Charge and the Atrix have been out for a while now.

A bigger battery is a huge thing to a few people...


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity, why do you hope moto makes the next nexus?
> 
> If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button
> 
> Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


Great build quality (even tho this Samsung device feels really well) better quality radios. And hoping they can give the nexus the amazing battery life the RazrMAXX is getting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

For those complaining that ours will be slower...

Does everybody realize that the 4460 was (one of) the top-of-the-line processors available at the time? And that the 4470 wasn't available? Would you have preferred that the GNex have been delayed another 4-8 months so you could get the 4470 in it?

That is the alternate reality that you would experience if our phone was released with the 4470 in it since, well, the 4470 STILL isn't available today (Wikipedia slates it for 2Q2012).


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> You knew a better device was coming also so why didn't you wait?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm not talking about just myself, it's that selfish attitude that's what's wrong with the industry. Point is Verizon should be the consumers champion, and by doing so they would and have the buying power to get the best for the consumer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> For those complaining that ours will be slower...
> 
> Does everybody realize that the 4460 was (one of) the top-of-the-line processors available at the time? And that the 4470 wasn't available? Would you have preferred that the GNex have been delayed another 4-8 months so you could get the 4470 in it?
> 
> That is the alternate reality that you would experience if our phone was released with the 4470 in it since, well, the 4470 STILL isn't available today (Wikipedia slates it for 2Q2012).


I think ppl biggest complaint is the the better GPU. Although I don't see anything bad with ours. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> I think ppl biggest complaint is the the better GPU. Although I don't see anything bad with ours.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The GPU is in the CPU, though.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> I'm not talking about just myself, it's that selfish attitude that's what's wrong with the industry. Point is Verizon should be the consumers champion, and by doing so they would and have the buying power to get the best for the consumer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Do you mean with the Moto devices or with the GNex? With the Moto devices, I'm there with ya' (Bionic was a joke and the Razr should have been the RazrMaxx Dev edition). But with the GNex, 1) Google, not VZW, made the CPU decision here and 2) the 4460 was the best they could get for the consumer.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think there is any doubt the Gnex is a hands down amazing device. I don't see myself getting bored with it any time soon especially being that we just got 4.0 and I sure as hell don't see myself paying full retail for a new one. I myself am perfectly content with my decision. I love this phone. I waited through the delays and now that I have it I'm sticking with it! When you look at out phone in the grand scheme of things, it BLAZES, and beats all other current phones over the head with its awesomeness. I just think its quite strange that Google, not Verizon, may be making the choice to release another product so soon as it IS a Nexus.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> For those complaining that ours will be slower...
> 
> Does everybody realize that the 4460 was (one of) the top-of-the-line processors available at the time? And that the 4470 wasn't available? Would you have preferred that the GNex have been delayed another 4-8 months so you could get the 4470 in it?
> 
> That is the alternate reality that you would experience if our phone was released with the 4470 in it since, well, the 4470 STILL isn't available today (Wikipedia slates it for 2Q2012).


And people need to understand that phones are now like computers. Something better and shinner is now out in a few months, not 6-8 months like how it used to be.


----------



## xisaacbx (Jan 24, 2012)

By the time sprint gets LTE rolling out we'll have the next nexus phone ;P

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't care because Sprint coverage compared to VzW blows. I'm glad to have a sweet device that happens to be a Nexus with LTE on VzW!


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

I would LOVE a Google Nexus MOTOROLA phone.

- Superior materials and durability than Samsung
- Better radio kernels than Samsung. Motorola has some OG patents that nobody can mess with. 
- Uses Gorilla Glass
- Motorola tends to do well in terms of battery life (sans the Bionic)
- Motorola Mobility = Google (they're essentially the same company)


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

cheese said:


> I would LOVE a Google Nexus MOTOROLA phone.
> 
> - Superior materials and durability than Samsung
> - Better radio kernels than Samsung. Motorola has some OG patents that nobody can mess with.
> ...


And don't forget the locked boot!!









If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> And don't forget the locked boot!!
> 
> If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button
> 
> Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


I hope your kidding bout you thinking there would be a locked boot loader...
Because a NEXUS phone is UNLOCKED by DEFAULT because its a PURE GOOGLE DEVICE AND DEV PHONE. ( caps for emphasis not trying to yell)

So yes a MOTO Nexus would be the bomb.com

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> I hope your kidding bout you thinking there would be a locked boot loader...
> Because a NEXUS phone is UNLOCKED by DEFAULT because its a PURE GOOGLE DEVICE AND DEV PHONE. ( caps for emphasis not trying to yell)
> 
> So yes a MOTO Nexus would be the bomb.com
> ...


Of course it was a joke. Just ragging on Moto a bit 

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Of course it was a joke. Just ragging on Moto a bit
> 
> If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button
> 
> Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


lol ok thank god. i was just lik 0_o


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> I hope your kidding bout you thinking there would be a locked boot loader...
> Because a NEXUS phone is UNLOCKED by DEFAULT because its a PURE GOOGLE DEVICE AND DEV PHONE. ( caps for emphasis not trying to yell)
> 
> So yes a MOTO Nexus would be the bomb.com
> ...


There's a small difference from unlocked and unlockable. Nexus is not unlocked by default but unlockable. If it were unlocked on purchase the padlock icon would be there which almost never happens in production (my Galaxy Tab 10.1 was an exception having an unlocked bootloader). But motorola nexus that followed all the Nexus standards (and add an SAMOLED screen and I'd love it) would be awesome. For some reason I doubt it. Not a Motorola fan but this talk of good radios makes me kind of wanting a Moto Nexus.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> lol ok thank god. i was just lik 0_o


Haha if I actually thought that I would give away my GNex and go buy an iPhone! But the guy above me does make a good point.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I would think if the sprint rumor was true they would have talked about it at CES. I say false.


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I would think if the sprint rumor was true they would have talked about it at CES. I say false.


its a fact that the GNexus is coming to Sprint... Because Google created a sign up page for the Sprint Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

cheese said:


> its a fact that the GNexus is coming to Sprint... Because Google created a sign up page for the Sprint Galaxy Nexus.


Truth.

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Is it worth buying a new nexus over a slight improvement in speed, and well a much nicer camera

Nope 

+ I have unlimited data on verizon, a network that actially has good reception


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Will be mad if its true


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Do you mean with the Moto devices or with the GNex? With the Moto devices, I'm there with ya' (Bionic was a joke and the Razr should have been the RazrMaxx Dev edition). But with the GNex, 1) Google, not VZW, made the CPU decision here and 2) the 4460 was the best they could get for the consumer.


Why is ths bionic a joke? Cuz it haz a diff screen?. but the same exact hardware as gnex and rzr? Saying bionic is a Joke is like saying gnex and razrs hardware is a joke. Period. 4430 and 4460 clock the same.. had my bionic at 1.4ghz and have seen maybe a few gnexs who clock and bench higher. *Smh* ignorance is bliss


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

While I want the latest and greatest, we all know you can buy an android phone and expect to stay on top for long, if you want that type of comfort, go buy an iPhone. It's the same with any other technology, new stuff comes out every month.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Why is ths bionic a joke? Cuz it haz a diff screen?. but the same exact hardware as gnex and rzr? Saying bionic is a Joke is like saying gnex and razrs hardware is a joke. Period. 4430 and 4460 clock the same.. had my bionic at 1.4ghz and have seen maybe a few gnexs who clock and bench higher. *Smh* ignorance is bliss


You misunderstand me. The hardware isn't the joke. It was pretty much the same hardware as the Razr. The way Motorola treated that device beginning in January until it was released in September as well as everything else around it was the joke.

With hindsight, I believe they should have scrapped the Bionic permanently, kept the name, and slapped it on the Razr Maxx while focusing on getting the Razr and Razr Maxx released sooner. They scrapped the Bionic once but they tried to redo it, and I think that was the mistake. The result was practically the same as the Razr, just different. That was far too many resources spent on R&D, marketing, and all of that imho.

That said, I don't want to get into Bionic bashing. It's not that the Bionic is a bad device or anything. It's that Moto made some bad decisions, or at least had some bad results with those decisions. The Bionic (as it was) being released in Spring/Summer would have been one heck of a device!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Why is ths bionic a joke? Cuz it haz a diff screen?. but the same exact hardware as gnex and rzr? Saying bionic is a Joke is like saying gnex and razrs hardware is a joke. Period. 4430 and 4460 clock the same.. had my bionic at 1.4ghz and have seen maybe a few gnexs who clock and bench higher. *Smh* ignorance is bliss


Can't really call an ignorance card when you are comparing benchmarks from devices. Benchmarks are pretty useless information first off and 2nd they aren't even on the same O/S version. The Bionic was a good device when Motorola announced it at CES 2011 but wasn't when they released it in I believe September. Like Jax said they screwed up and never should have released it that late and then the Razr/Razr Maxx/Razr Dev (lol @ Moto for sticking it to loyal customers by continuing to update so fats).


----------



## redoregon (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to technology. No company is going to freeze new releases so people who just bought don't get their panties in a wad. There will always be something better coming out, and the time frames will continue to shorten.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've heard this phone will be called the *deep breath in* sprint galaxy s two and one half four gee el tee ee epic nexus prime touch plus.

Just saying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Can't really call an ignorance card when you are comparing benchmarks from devices. Benchmarks are pretty useless information first off and 2nd they aren't even on the same O/S version. The Bionic was a good device when Motorola announced it at CES 2011 but wasn't when they released it in I believe September. Like Jax said they screwed up and never should have released it that late and then the Razr/Razr Maxx/Razr Dev (lol @ Moto for sticking it to loyal customers by continuing to update so fats).


Well then the gnex razr and bionic are all NOT good devices. Cuz they are all the same hardware.. sans screens or lackof sd card or removable battery. 4430 and 4460 are physically the same chipset and gpus. Gnex has a slight overclock to cpu gpu(which is.two years old btw ).. but i do agree moto messed up bigtime with razr and bionic owners. But the reason razr and bionic are getting ics ia because they are so closely related to what they developed ics on. The gnex. Also im not upset.. and i dont think you guys are bionic bashing. At all. I prefere a removable batt and the sd storage. So i chose this phone. And now we got overclocking with voltage control and we almost have custom kernals thanks to mbm. So as i am jealous of gnex cuz its amazing dev community... i dropped calls left n right with gnex at my house ... bionic.is.solid at home.. so i regretfully had to return the gnex.. just wish moto would do a nex.. sigh. But i am sorry to hear this is happening to you gnex guys ....but welcome to the.club... we are still stinging from moto releasing better phones every 15 days... stinks.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Just joining this conversation. All I really have to say is faster processor + same battery = worse battery life.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Just joining this conversation. All I really have to say is faster processor + same battery = worse battery life.


That's not always true. The processor could be a more efficient architecture, thus the performance can increase while requiring less energy. However, I'm sure this isn't the case with this particular SoC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> That's not always true. The processor could be a more efficient architecture, thus the performance can increase while requiring less energy. However, I'm sure this isn't the case with this particular SoC.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah you're right there, just look at the Tegra 3 processors. They're supposed to increase performance immensely while keeping battery life in mind. If the Samsung Galaxy SIII ships with one, I may just ditch the Nexus


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I don't think this is true, even if it is, I think it would be for Sprint and not Verizon so I really wouldn't mind.


Yup that's I think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Well then the gnex razr and bionic are all NOT good devices. Cuz they are all the same hardware.. sans screens or lackof sd card or removable battery. 4430 and 4460 are physically the same chipset and gpus. Gnex has a slight overclock to cpu gpu(which is.two years old btw ).. but i do agree moto messed up bigtime with razr and bionic owners. But the reason razr and bionic are getting ics ia because they are so closely related to what they developed ics on. The gnex. Also im not upset.. and i dont think you guys are bionic bashing. At all. I prefere a removable batt and the sd storage. So i chose this phone. And now we got overclocking with voltage control and we almost have custom kernals thanks to mbm. So as i am jealous of gnex cuz its amazing dev community... i dropped calls left n right with gnex at my house ... bionic.is.solid at home.. so i regretfully had to return the gnex.. just wish moto would do a nex.. sigh. But i am sorry to hear this is happening to you gnex guys ....but welcome to the.club... we are still stinging from moto releasing better phones every 15 days... stinks.


Yeah I hear ya and I don't think the GNex or Razr or even Bionic are bad phones hardware wise. I think the Bionic would be fine minus it's launch date lol. I haven't had any issues with dropped calls or data issues. In fact my signal is the same as my TBolt always was and the same as my wife's Rezound is now.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I'm hoping that as well. Just have a bad taste in my mouth as I just bought a Transformer Prime and Asus has already announced a new version with a 1080p screen to be released soonish. Meh.
> 
> If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button
> 
> Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


I was considering buying one, as I like the prime's back more and the 1080p screen doesn't appeal to me. How's the wifi performance? As that has me worried.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> I've heard this phone will be called the *deep breath in* sprint galaxy s two and one half four gee el tee ee epic nexus prime touch plus.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I lol'd real hard. Haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Yeah you're right there, just look at the Tegra 3 processors. They're supposed to increase performance immensely while keeping battery life in mind. If the Samsung Galaxy SIII ships with one, I may just ditch the Nexus


Just to confirm on battery with Tegra 3, I got a Transformer Prime recently and that battery life is insane. I left it on for all of this past weekend with occasional use but mostly in deep sleep and when I got back in town and plugged in it still had 13% battery with like 4.5 hours of screen on. I do believe the only way I'm ditching my GNex is if a Nexus Quad comes out. Nothing less.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I lol'd real hard. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol I can't hit the thanks button on tt... so thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> 4430 and 4460 are physically the same chipset and gpus.


What does this mean to you?


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

okay. i understand that you cant always have the best.
i also understand that technology moves fast.

but for a flagship Nexus to get enhancements a few months later. thats the type of shite that will keep me from buying a "nexus" again, i would expect more from google.

after the lame launch, noisy camera, the need to have to flash cuatom rom just to get a better ics and device performance i would say i will be one piseed off nexus owner.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> okay. i understand that you cant always have the best.
> i also understand that technology moves fast.
> 
> but for a flagship Nexus to get enhancements a few months later. thats the type of shite that will keep me from buying a "nexus" again, i would expect more from google.
> ...


Nothing could stop me from buying a Nexus. It IS the flagship phone. I do agree about it being lame that in only a few months they may or may not release an improved version but let me point out a couple things that may change your thought process a bit.

Regardless of upcoming releases, our phone is still the leader of the pack. Stock out of box the GNex is the Google phone. This is a developers phone. Its meant to be modded! Now to be honest, I can't stand stock on any phone. I want to make it get up and run and customize everything to exactly what I want but the truth is that not every person who owns or will own a GNex is going to mod and crack flash roms and kernels and possibly wont even unlock their boot! For MOST people, the need to flash custom rom doesn't exist. This is a solid device out of box and Google is still creating a reliable product for the end user. Its also the first device out with ICS so some bugs and troubles are to be expected, IMHO. We choose this path for ourselves because for us, stock is just another way of saying "not good enough". Don't get me wrong, if it comes out on VZW I'll be bitter for a bit but the fact still stands that I own the Galaxy Nexus. This phone crushes. And is still one hell of a device. Not buying a Nexus, despite what happens in the near-ish future, would be like cutting your nose off to spite your face  Nexus has and always will be the flagship phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Clearly Google/Samsung feel that this devices needs an upgrade.....that says a lot.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

+1 The Nexus is to Google is what the iPhone is to Apple. 1 flagship phone a year.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> What does this mean to you?


They are the same chipset. Exactly. Minus a few multimedia codecs. Thats all. The fact is is that some bionics will out clock some galaxy nexuses. Just the nature of the die manufacturing processes. Are most chips better at a higher frequencies with less voltage in the galaxy nexus? Yes. that's why they dubbed it the 4460. They are just higher bin chips. That's all.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

There is always something new a better just around the corner. This is just how technology works, you either buy something you like at the time or wait forever owning nothing.

My GNex is exactly what I wanted it to be. Its far better than my fascinate and surpasses my needs. In two years I'll upgrade to something many more times better than anything out now.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I work in the industry and spoke with a Samsung Rep and they confirmed it does exist. Said Its basically sprints version with an underclocked CPU to 1.5 GHZ other than that it's basically the same as ours.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Honestly, I bought my GN for the OS, and not so much for tha hardware. I don't care what sprint gets, I'm just glad to have a nexus on verizon.


+1 Sprint can have a "better" Nexus but they can also have fun with a crappy network, my phone is plenty fast, camera's fine for my use, besides Angry Birds and Osmos HD run perfectly so i dont really care.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Osmos HD run perfectly so i dont really care.


Dude how is that game? I'm not even entirely sure how it works but its gotten awards and everything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Dude how is that game? I'm not even entirely sure how it works but its gotten awards and everything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Like most games IMO, fun for a while then it gets...meh. It's worth the buy though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

